# complicated surgery



## cannspurr (Mar 13, 2008)

doctor did surgery for ovarian, bladder and sigmoid colon malignancy. there were multiple surgeons involved and the patient expired. what modifiers do I use?  -62 surgical team,-54 surgical care only,-22 unusual procedure??


----------



## mbort (Mar 13, 2008)

Did only one surgeon dictate the complete op note and list the others as assists?  Did they all serve a different purpose in the surgery and dictate their own op notes?


----------



## cannspurr (Mar 13, 2008)

all the doctors dictated there own part. all the doctors worked on seperate areas and the surgery was complete and patient closed prior to cardiac arrest. the patient did not leave the surgery room.


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 31, 2008)

what about modifier 66 team of physicians.  Each physician will need to dicated their own Op Report accounting for their perfomance and coding diagnosis appropiately for the malignancy and the cardiac arrest - resucitation cpt if one was performed by the physicians -22 due to the complexity and extense -  modifier 54 if there was only the surgical care -modifier 51 for multiple procedures - 59 is there is unusual circumstances 

62 is for two surgeons  ........


----------

